# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  فيديو لعملية تفكيك الهاتف Galaxy Xcover Pro يؤكد لنا سهولة إصلاح الهاتف

## mohamed73

Galaxy Xcover Pro هو هاتف متين من شركة سامسونج يعمل بنظام الأندرويد،  فهل هذا يعني أنه يجب أن يكون من السهل إصلاحه؟ إذا كنت تعتقد أن الإجابة  يجب أن تكون ” نعم “، فعليك مشاهدة الفيديو أدناه لعملية تفكيك هذا الهاتف.
 الخبر السار هو أن الهاتف Galaxy Xcover Pro يملك غطاء خلفي قابل  للإزالة، والذي يسمح لك بالوصول إلى البطارية. هناك حشية مطاطية تغطيها  لضمان تلبية الهاتف لمتطلبات IP68 لمقاومة المياه، ولكن يُمكن تبديل  البطارية بدون أي أدوات.
 ستحتاج إلى مسدس حراري وأداة للنزع لإخراج الشاشة، كل شيء بعد ذلك يتم  تثبيته بواسطة مسامير Philips العادية. وإنطلاقًا من كل ذلك، يتضح لنا أنه  لا يزال من الممكن تصميم هاتف بسيط، رغم أن هذا ساهم في زيادة سمك الهاتف  إلى 10mm ويملك كاميرتين فقط في الخلف.

----------

